# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  ορνιθωση

## n-i-k-o-s

Ορνίθωση είναι λοιμώδης νόσος που προσβάλλει πολλά είδη πτηνών παγκοσμίως ανάμεσα σε αυτά είναι και τα περιστέρια. Μπορεί επίσης να μεταδοθεί στον άνθρωπο και άλλα θηλαστικά.η οξεία μορφή ορνιθωσεις  μπορεί να είναι αναγνωρίσιμη με ένδειξη επιπεφυκίτιδας και με εντερίτιδα με διάρροια.υπαρχή και η χρόνια μορφή είναι πιο συχνά στα  ενήλικα περιστέρια, τα οποία, ωστόσο, δείχνουν λίγες ή δεν υπάρχουν ενδείξεις της νόσου.καπιες ενδείξεις για να καταλάβουμε είναι η αναπνοή με μισάνοιχτο ράμφος γιατί προσβαλλη τους θύλακες αέρα και τους πνεύμονες που επηρεάζονται.και όταν δούμε φλεγμονή του συνόλου του ματιού που έχει μολυνθεί.τα περιστέρια που έχουν μολυνθεί είναι μια επικίνδυνη πηγή μόλυνσης για τους νέα περιστέρια και για τους ανθρώπους.η νόσο αντιμετωπίζεται με χλωροτετρακυκλίνη η οποία έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί με επιτυχία για πολλά χρόνια για τον έλεγχο της ορνίθωσης. η χορήγηση της χλωροτετρακυκλίνης δεν πρέπει να διακόπτεται κατά τη διάρκεια της περιόδου 30 ημερών θεραπείας.Μην χρησιμοποιείται τροφές που περιέχουν ασβέστιο (π.χ. χαλίκι) κατά τη διάρκεια της θεραπείας. γιατι δεσμεύει το ασβέστιο την Χλωροτετρακυκλίνη και επομένως μειώνει την αποτελεσματικότητά της.σας δείχνω και δυο φώτο με τα συμπτώματα που είπα.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Νίκο η δεύτερη φωτογραφία είναι η ένδειξη του μισάνοιχτου ράμφους;

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

> Νίκο η δεύτερη φωτογραφία είναι η ένδειξη του μισάνοιχτου ράμφους;


 ναι πως δυσκολεύεται να αναπνευση(λαχάνιασμα)

----------


## jk21

νικο σαν πολλες δεν ειναι 30 μερες αντιβιωση;



...αυτη ηταν η ερωτηση που θα εκανα στο νικο αν δεν αποφασιζα να το κοιταξω λιγο μηπως και....

και ναι εχει δικιο !  
εδω αναφερει και μεχρι 45 μερες
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/article ... 7-0066.pdf

λεει και περισσοτερα για τις δοσολογιες σε σχεση με τοβαρος του πουλιου και τροπους χορηγησης

----------

